
Ask HN: New or lesser-known job titles in the tech industry - thekhatribharat
Tell us about any new or lesser known job titles in the tech industry.<p>For e.g.<p>* Entrepreneur in Residence (EIR) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;neilkane&#x2F;2014&#x2F;09&#x2F;09&#x2F;what-is-an-entrepreneur-in-residence<p>* Customer Reliability Engineer (CRE) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;products&#x2F;gcp&#x2F;introducing-a-new-era-of-customer-support-google-customer-reliability-engineering<p>* Solution Architect - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Solution_architecture
======
interatx
In my previous role, we had few Junior Devs - Teens who are just about to go
to college get to experience working on a professional project and seeing if
they like software development at a big (FAANG) co. We didn't treat them as
interns because the expectation was they did not know anything about software
development.

~~~
thekhatribharat
What did they bring to the table for the corp?

~~~
interatx
We just took it as a mentorship exercise. Couple of gals in the group were
really fast learners and didn't need as much help, so we know some eventual
new-hires who sort of know our system and way of doing things. Also, their
questions were often very simple but piercing.

